# Eureka Mignon Clumping.



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd like to eliminate the WDT from the espresso making process and know I need a clump free grind. I'm thinking of going for a super jolly with doser when I get the opportunity but was wondering if anybody has ever modified their Mignon by grounding the exit chute, and maybe even burr carriers. It seems this would eliminate any issue with static but it also seems like something that would have been tried and tested by now.

Anybody heard anything?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

WDT was the way for me with the Mignon.

I did hear of people grinding into a milk jug then shaking the grinds from side to side and then pouring it into the basket.

Didn't really work do me.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I use a chopstick to distribute and declump at the same time as I'm dosing straight into the basket. It doesn't take any more time.

Then 2 sharp downward taps on the worktop and tamp and polish.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Wdt?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

AL1968 said:


> Wdt?


http://www.home-barista.com/weiss-distribution-technique.html


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

How old is your grinder and what sort of use has it had?

I still use the WDT very quickly with a lens hood that fits the PF perfectly and a cocktail stick. Takes a couple of seconds but most significantly, I have been noticing recently how the clumping is dramatically reduced recently. Just a domestic user and doing perhaps 1-2 servings per day on average since late last year, but it is very noticeable to the point where today I was even wondering if I need to bother with the WDT anymore.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

11 months old. Always used beans within a week of roasting. I've made one or two espressos a day or a couple of syphon brews. The clumping varies from bean to bean and seems related to roast depth. Dark roasts seem less clumpy.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

As a follow up: My funnel broke the other day and I was struggling to dose properly with it so I just gave up. Dose into the basket with a horribly clumpy grind (skyscraper style clumps). Tapped across the top of the basket with the back of a knife to level off and pulled at shot with just over 15.5g for 31g in about 32 seconds (including a little low pressure start).

Shot pulled perfectly, with no sign of channeling out of the bottom of the basket or from the top/bottom of the puck which came out in one piece as usual.

My tamp was a little different though, I gave it a good nutate getting the shoulders of the tamper close to level with the basket before full pressure.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Would the clump crusher mod detailed for the Mythos work for the Eureka Mignon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

AL1968 said:


> Would the clump crusher mod detailed for the Mythos work for the Eureka?


no, the mignon has not got enough umpf and is a completely different mech


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I get clumping to looking to upgrade at somepoint maybe to Eureka Olympus 75E Espresso Grinder. I have been impressed with Eureka, good design and build quality so don't want to change makes.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I know I am seriously late to this thread, but for what it is worth this is how I do it with my Mignon. Take a small empty plastic cup and put it on my scales and tare it. Then grind my coffee directly into the plastic cup and weigh out until I have the desired amount of ground coffee. I then gently shake the coffee into the basket being careful not to spill any. I then take a cocktail stick and stir the ground coffee ensuring that it is evenly distributed including right up to the edge of the basket. Then one final distribution with my finger on the top to make sure that the coffee is spread to the edges of the basket.

Tamp the coffee then brew. I have a bottomless portafilter so I can watch as the extraction takes place so as to see if their are any dead spots. Now I am fully experienced at the stirring method I rarely have any problems and get a beautifully even pour that develops into a central stream of liquid coffee.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think clumps are a big issue. I use the method advocated by Matt Perger. A couple of taps down and a couple more on the sides of the portafilter. Then tamp and lock in your pf. I have found that this method doesn't cause any issues and the pours I get are just as good as when I was using WDT with chopstick or with the recommended dissecting needle.

Clumping I find is most related to humidity in the are around the grinder as well as the bean affinity for static. So with a very staticy bean like Monsoon Malabar and a humid prep area, I get huge clumps. Pacamaras on a dry day, very few clumps.


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

I have my Mignon set on a timed dose, put the portafilter in the metal holder and just break up any clumps as they fall into the basket with a thin metal skewer. Then a couple of taps and you're good to go.

The bug bear for me is having to fish out the retained grounds from the shute with the afforementioned skewer! Its either that or bang the grinder on the work surface, which I cant imagine does the machine much good (plus the noise tends to wake the missus up!)


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

I really like my new Mignon. My best results for clumping seem to be to grind into a small jar with a lid.

Then shake and tip the jar into the porta filter.

Grinding direct and then mixing in the filter doesn't seem to give such good even pulls.

Can I look forward to less clumping with time?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sean63 said:


> Can I look forward to less clumping with time?


From my experience, no. Also, the finer the grind, the clumpier it will be. Had mine for 3 years, used every single day. Great grinder.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with above. WDT worked best for me.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

i weigh my beans into a small plastic cup and then grind directly back into the cup and then tip into the PF via a funnel. The height from the cup into the PF usually breaks up all the clumps.


----------



## Snaxmuppet (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been thinking about using WDT to help with clumping from my Mignon but I saw this and it works for me. I grind (using the timer to get the dose) directly into a small glass jug. Then I simply put if on the worktop and shake it from side to side a few times. This breaks up the clumps nicely and leaves an even grind with I then just pour into the pf in stages giving the pf a gentle shake after each pour to distribute. Then a tap or two on the worktop and tamp.

Seem so work a treat and my shots have become more consistent since I started this technique.

I think I would find WDT too fiddly for me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Snaxmuppet said:


> I have been thinking about using WDT to help with clumping from my Mignon but I saw this and it works for me. I grind (using the timer to get the dose) directly into a small glass jug. Then I simply put if on the worktop and shake it from side to side a few times. This breaks up the clumps nicely and leaves an even grind with I then just pour into the pf in stages giving the pf a gentle shake after each pour to distribute. Then a tap or two on the worktop and tamp.
> 
> Seem so work a treat and my shots have become more consistent since I started this technique.
> 
> I think I would find WDT too fiddly for me.


With the Mignon, I used to:

- grind straight into the basket; ( I find that paying attention to the distribution as the grinds fall into the basket helps a lot - so try to fill up the basket uniformly. I found that removing the basket from the PF and rotating the basket as the grinds fall seems to be the easiest way.

- tap to settle; (at this point the grinds are below the rim of the basket);

- with a skewer or a thick needle or equivalent just make some circular movements; (10 seconds or less)

- tamp;

- pop the basket into the PF (if you chose to remove it).

- pull the shot.

Suppose you can call this WDT (you can get a yogurt pot if you want to make sure no grinds fall off the basket - I find that very little falls out), and seems less fiddly than the method you described.

Hope the above is useful.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I grind straight into the basket, holding the portafilter in my right hand and pressing the switch flap with my left. I use a cut down yoghurt pot catcher and let the grinds drop about 3 inches into the basket - this is fairly mess free but still a bit clumpy.

I aim for 17g by eye so generally stop short, weigh and top up as necessary.

I then stir to break up the clumps, a couple of sideways taps to level and then a light vertical tap before tamping. Tamp until the puck is compressed. If the dose is consistent, tamping becomes consistent too because you can feel the edge of the basket while tamping.

Pours seem okay with this method and it's reasonably quick.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I love my Mignon.

I use a neat little coffee cup from Amazon to catch my grinds and seldom bother to break up clumps after the next job is to tamp it.

I usually weigh the grinds, but my guesses with the cup are nearly spot on.

I use RAVE Signature and seldom change (apart from gifts of beans ~ thanks you!).

Its like anything, do it everyday and you get better at it (dream on!).


----------

